# we got rid of rasho!



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

for eric williams
AND AND AND AND
matt boner

sweet.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

You guys certainly get the better end of the deal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think this is one of those rare trades that really suits both teams.

San Antonio wasn't playing Nestrovic and he was earning a lot of money. They move him for two players who can provide utility minutes and have expiring contracts, along with a future second-round pick from New Orleans. Gives them money to spend on Mohammed next year and the year after.

Toronto trades one guy who hardly played (Williams), one guy who would have a major playing time reduction this summer if the Raptors draft a 3 or a 4 (Bonner), and a future second. Plus San Antonio gives them a wad of cash to help pay for Nestrovic's contract, although it doesn't help Toronto's cap situation.

Toronto can afford Nesterovic. This year his contract is balanced by losing Bonner and Williams, so it doesn't affect Toronto's ability to sign another two or three free agents. In the next few years Toronto will spend money to re-sign their restricted free agents who will put them over the cap anyways. MLSE, Toronto's ownership group, has deep pockets and will pay luxery tax if Toronto is winning enough to justify it.

So long as Rasho plays well.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Toronto got ripped.

I love Bonner, I thinK SA sees him as Horry's replacement (a big man who can pull up and shoot), really hurt the Mavs in two regular season games. Williams I don't know much about other than he can pull down boards.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

1337 said:


> Toronto got ripped.
> 
> I love Bonner, I thinK SA sees him as Horry's replacement (a big man who can pull up and shoot), really hurt the Mavs in two regular season games. Williams I don't know much about other than he can pull down boards.


its a fairly balanced trade, but i think you will find that bonner is not quite all he's cracked up to be. his game is very one dimensional... 3's... thats it. no defence, no drive, not a great passer, very average rebounder... just 3's.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Have fun with Bonner, because he is trash. And Eric Williams is the definition of washed up..


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Have fun with Bonner, because he is trash. And Eric Williams is the definition of washed up..


bonner's not trash. he's a fan favourite and he can can threes. he's a little one dimensional, but i think he will be good with the raps. 

hopefully rasho benefits from a new environment.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

ATCQ said:


> its a fairly balanced trade, but i think you will find that bonner is not quite all he's cracked up to be. his game is very one dimensional... 3's... thats it. no defence, no drive, not a great passer, very average rebounder... just 3's.



Pop wont play him if he doesnt defend... so im sure he'll get the idea pretty fast


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys are getting two players that can ooze hustle.

Matty may not be the best defender on the court, but he plays hard every night, never takes a play off and will make you all go, "well, golly gee, what a nice young man".

And something tells me that Poppa will get more out of E Williams than Mitchell ever could (surprise!).

Good luck and enjoy.

From the Raps side (although I'm sure as Spurs fans you don't care) Toronto is loving this trade. All we needed was someone to guard the opposing teams biggest player, last year that was Bonner sometimes...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Camaro_870 said:


> Pop wont play him if he doesnt defend... so im sure he'll get the idea pretty fast


It's not that he doesn't try to defend... he lacks the skills, basic attributes to defend.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If Bonner sees minutes for you guys you will like him....he can hit the three(as it has been overstated), has shown an improvent on a one or two dribble move, and will get lots of floor burns...he is not a great defender but he is a great husltler.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I say this trade works in our favor in one key detail- FT%.

Rasho: .452
Matt: .810	

That's almost twice as much! He's also 4 years younger than Rasho. I know 26 isn't exactly considered "young blood" on most teams, but on the spurs it is :biggrin: 

A nice little thing I like about eric williams is that he really seems to step it up come playoff time.

-------MPG FG%	3P%	FT%
Career 24.5	.415	.315	.737
Playoff 30.7	.440	.378	.772


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

anyone wants the Matt "Red Rocket" Bonner club... make sure you give me a pm and we can work something out


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I still can't believe that the Spurs got that much for Rasho, a guy they didn't play that much. I hope these guys we got work out well. 

This could be the first of a number of changes. I question Muhamand will be here next season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Have fun with Bonner, because he is trash. And Eric Williams is the definition of washed up..


Somehow, I have a feeling Eric Williams will make himself useful again in SA.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling Eric Williams will make himself useful again in SA.


with parker and beno, williams should be plenty
parker/beno/williams
manu/finely
bowen/young athletic sf
sign and trade with nazr/Javotkas/oberto
duncan/bonner/horry

something of this sort i would like to see. we can see part of our mle on javotkas and the other half on a young sf. i would really be happy if our off season turned out like this. we sign and trade nazr mybe throw in barry and get a nice player like wilcox mybe nene or my biggest hope big ben wallace.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Like I've said in other topic, your team should try to bring PJ Brown from Hornets... Scott is interested in Brent Barry, SA could send him with a resigned Nazr and the 2009 pick they acquired from the Raps to Hornets for PJ and Macijauskas...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> with parker and beno, williams should be plenty
> parker/beno/williams
> manu/finely
> bowen/young athletic sf
> ...


Oh, and Eric Williams is a 6'8 SF who can play some PF, and not a PG... not at ALL...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Oh, and Eric Williams is a 6'8 SF who can play some PF, and not a PG... not at ALL...


really wow how did i miss that lol some how i thought he was pg...o well


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Like I've said in other topic, your team should try to bring PJ Brown from Hornets... Scott is interested in Brent Barry, SA could send him with a resigned Nazr and the 2009 pick they acquired from the Raps to Hornets for PJ and Macijauskas...


that trades been talked about on several boards


----------

